# confused about IVF



## kas1872 (Jul 13, 2008)

hi everyone,, hope all is well, and looking forward to the weekend,,, can someone help me as i am confused over ivf,, as many will know i have had a tubal reversal,, but only my left tube could be opened,,, so i am trying hard not to be pesimistic,,, but still keeping our options open i am looking into ivf,,, now even thou my partner has no children i know we have to pay in liverpool,, but is that the same right across the country?

hugs
karen
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Kas, I'm afraid that the majority of PCTs impose criteria on treatment qualification and, usually, one partner having children already disqualifies you - even if it's only you that has them and you are with a new partner. However, some PCTS will allow you funded treatment if the child / children are only by one half of the partnership, especially if they do not live with you. 
You do have to live in that area to qualify for treatment with that PCT though so you can't just phone up, say Devon PCT and ask them to treat you becuase their funding criteria is better!

It's very unfair I am afraid. Rules were introduced that were supposed to make it fair but, sadly, PCTs seem to ingore them and, to be fair to them, the funding simply isn't there to give everyone 1 funded cycle as promised. 

You do still stand a chance with one tube so keep trying and keep your options open. Loads of luck! 

C~x


----------

